# for ACD lovers



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

http://wn.com/Cow-Dogs


choose video number 2 from side menu on left side if screen


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

My friend is the photographer and many of the dogs photographed are related to my Frost and late boy Finn. Jeff is a great photographer who also puts out an annual calendar featuring ACDs herding.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

please pass on my thanks for doing a great job - some pics were repeated at the end but not being critical. the whole thing gave me warm fuzzy's.

made me feel sad for all the working dogs that ahve suffered away anonymously that will never be known or ever get their pics anywhere - some of my own actually.

but great job done by yr friend and Frost must have been a good'n

cheers


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that link. Great shots!

We got our first cattle dog over 20 years ago and have never been without 1, or 2 or 3, since


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> Thanks for sharing that link. Great shots!
> 
> We got our first cattle dog over 20 years ago and have never been without 1, or 2 or 3, since


 
thanks to the guy that created it lol

so glad the ACD is doing well on foreign shores and people recognise the true spirit of the dog, i wish i could say the breed is thriving at home but its not as far as a working dog. keep the flame burning.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A breed I always though I'd like to own ever since I saw my first Blue Heeler as a kid!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, great pics! I'm another one who really admires these dogs. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you for sharing! My personal favorite isa slide show at this club's web page
http://www.cascadeacdclub.com/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You're right, Natasha, those pics on that club's site were very nice. For a breed that is not particularly glamorous looking, those are great!


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Natasha Keating said:


> thank you for sharing! My personal favorite isa slide show at this club's web page
> http://www.cascadeacdclub.com/


 very nie as well...some of the shots were the same 

I really liked the one of the blue dog coming around to the head, it looked like he was hugging it and biting it at the same time


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Cascade is my local ACD club. If you look at the pages on obedience, rally, and schutzhund those are all my dogs photographed. 

The dog in the slide show that is coming around and nailing the cow on the nose is "Boss" (HC WTCH Kuawarri Pick'n'th'Devils Eye HXAcds, STDcds, Can HSs, HRD III-s) who is a littermate to my late Finn and an uncle to my Frost. 

Several of the other dogs photographed in the slide show are either a littermate to Boss or a niece/nephew as not only was that litter a fantastic performance litter but Jeff and his wife own "Dot" (VCH WTCH Kuawarri Justa Lil Bit O'Paint CD, HXAcds, HIBs, HSBd, HTADIs, OA, AXJ, RE, Canadian HS) who is another littermate to Boss and Finn as well as Dot's son and grandson. 

I have a litter out of my Frost which is 2 weeks old today and I am banking on them following in the great performance footsteps of their parents and other relatives


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Ingred for the info. I'll keep it in mind when time comes for the next ACD. 
we used to live in Montana, Deer Lodge long time ago...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Natasha Keating said:


> thank you for sharing! My personal favorite isa slide show at this club's web page
> http://www.cascadeacdclub.com/


thanks Natasha cools site and pics, consider me a friend of yr club.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> thanks to the guy that created it lol
> 
> 
> i wish i could say the breed is thriving at home but its not as far as a working dog. keep the flame burning.


Sad but true. I really battle to find the type of ACD I am looking for these days although they do exist and I have potential contacts now for my next one, but it wasnt easy.

Good to see them thriving elswhere as they really are the best dog in the world.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sarah have you considered maintaining yr own line - i have never considered breeding dogs before but seeing how many people are botching it up i feel compelled. 

i think i could help even more though with an advocay stance for the breeds i am interested in.

cheers


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sarah have you considered maintaining yr own line - i have never considered breeding dogs before but seeing how many people are botching it up i feel compelled.


Not really. I think about how much is involved to do it the right way and not sure I have the time or the desire.


----------

